# 23krs Capacity



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

I am interested in knowing if anyone is using a 23krs or 28krs for hauling dirtbikes and how many dirtbikes can you fit in the cargo area. I have a conventional toy hauler (210RR Tail-gator) but I have always been fond of the Roo's since the wife and I looked at one last year.

We race motocross and we normally haul 1-2 50cc bikes and a 65, plus all of the related gear. I went with the tail gator over the Kangaroo last year because I figured we would get a golf cart or a mule at some point but I don't know if we will. Will a Mule fit in the cargo area by itself?


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

I know it'll only fit one quad, mules are kind of big, so if it did fit (don't think it will) it would be very tight. I believe one of the members fits 3 dirtbikes, and a couple fit 2 streetbikes...so they will fit. If it'll work for your needs, you will love it, we went with our 'roo instead of sob because outside the toy area it just seems a lot more plush/classier/not so much like a cargo trailer with folding chairs in it. Not throwing stones, just what we prefer.

Mike


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

theroyz71 said:


> I am interested in knowing if anyone is using a 23krs or 28krs for hauling dirtbikes and how many dirtbikes can you fit in the cargo area. I have a conventional toy hauler (210RR Tail-gator) but I have always been fond of the Roo's since the wife and I looked at one last year.
> 
> We race motocross and we normally haul 1-2 50cc bikes and a 65, plus all of the related gear. I went with the tail gator over the Kangaroo last year because I figured we would get a golf cart or a mule at some point but I don't know if we will. Will a Mule fit in the cargo area by itself?


There was one owner of a KRS that somehow fit 3 dirtbikes in a Roo. I've also seen two street bikes.

Mike


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Carey (Colorado~DirtBikers) posted this thread here showing 3 bikes in his. I'm sure he'll chime in here soon.

Paul


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks emsley. That's just what i was looking for.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We fit two two dirtbikes in ours - I am sure three would fit, but there is no need, unless the dog decides she wants to ride!

Theroy - did you wander over from the Dark Side







? (aka RV Forum) There was someone over there that was asking about the Roo size and if a Mule would fit.... if that was you, I was the one that lead you over here!

Welcome to the best forum on the net!









Shannon (aka OCjr)


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

That was me. Thanks for the lead. I was already pretty familiar with this site although I don't come around as much as I did when I was shopping around.

I have one son that races two classes (on two different bikes) and another that is just getting started on another bike. Plus, I have my pit bike that we take with us to the races so I don't have to walk my big behind around too much.


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm positive a mule will not fit. I've got a Honda Rincon with a warn bumper, one of the larger quads and I only have about 2 inches of total clearance going thru the ramp doorway. The mule's are about 7 inches too wider than the doorway and about 600 lbs over the rated max capacity.

next best option....... put a hitch on the trailer and tow tandem trailers, although I've heard it was illegal to do in some states.


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah, I love the Kangaroo but it's just too small for what we need. Our Tail-gator serves us well but eventually I would like to upgrade to something with a little more room and a seperate garage. If I could only hit the Powerball.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

We are able to get 3 dirt bikes in the back of the TT and one in the back of the truck. The Roo was the best fit for our family.

Our neighbors just bought one last week because they liked our so much.

Roo


----------



## Maxx (Dec 27, 2007)

Ibought a 23KRS last year. I have a Harley Davidson Street Glide. It is hard to get it in the trailer. I usually take off the bags and load it. It will not fit straight in. I have to put it in cock eyed. I really dont see how anyone can fit 2 street bikes in it. On my first trip I ripped two of the tiedown rings out of the floor. I ended up replacing the rings with E trac tiedowns. Also the clearance under my bike while loading is a pain. I have to crank the tongue of the trailer down as low as I can so I don't bottom out the bike. I like the trailer but it is not street bike friendly.

Maxx


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I have had my Suzuki 700 King Quad, an older (78?) Yamaha 175 cc dirtbike and a Honda EU3000IS Generator (actually an inverter) in my 28 KRS. Loaded the Honda first, the Yamaha second and the King Quad last. I did an axle flip so I made an adapter for the ramp so that the King Quad won't high-center when loading and unloading. Went to all that trouble and haven't had to use it yet.
Take Care,

Tripp


----------

